# Absolutely gutted



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

Our first rehome has just died. She was a water dragon called Electra and we took her in 4 years ago. She came with a kink in her tail and nose rub etc. Aswell as a fear of humans and used to a poor diet. At least she had a good life the last four years. I was told she was 4 or 5 when we took her in, so she was 8 or 9.


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

Sorry for your loss 

R.I.P


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## Kimmy173 (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

R.I.P....but at least you gave him a good life before his passing


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

R.I.P , so sorry to hear this

just remember, he/she will remember you, as the person who gave it the best 4 years of its life!! and im sure will always remember you for that! 

you did a great job!! rescues always mean a lot more, and hit a lot harder when they are lost as you know all the work etc, and the bonding during that work. 

best wishes, hope you are ok : victory: 
lee


----------



## macca 59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that though at least she lived a good four years


----------



## natalie.b (Oct 2, 2007)

:sad:really sorry for you loss


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Awww, R.I.P Electra *


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry for your loss 

we have just taken in a 4 year old severely malnourished WD too..

god bless electra...


----------

